# My F1 Chrony Arrived



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking forward to getting out with it tomorrow and testing it out. You guys who have one, and used it out of doors,
do you think the diffusers are that important on a sunny day to use? I usually shoot under the canopy of trees so
just wondering? Thanks,

Sean


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good stuff mate! It's really satisfying trying new cuts, and different ammo.. you will love it..
I peesonally have never used the diffusers much, but if you are getting un usual readings, errors, or in door testing they can be used.. all the best..


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I'll keep a watch and if I get odd readings or errors I'll put them on.


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

No you rarely need them outdoors but flouresent indoors lighting is flashing very quickly and confuses the readers. Don't let your friend shoot yours with a super high velocity .22......!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The tree canopy my interfere. Sensors need a clear view of the sky. Projectile creates a shadow as it passes of each sensor. Chrony times these two passes. To much sun impairs this effect.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They work best on a cloudy day without the diffusers. A sunny day can be a problem. I use a flood light on a white ceiling when shooting indoors (garage) without diffusers. Now you will know what the real speed is and what is not with the bands that you shoot at your draw length. Also you can see how speed affects band life of the bands that you shoot. -- Tex


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good to know fellas, thanks! I tried it out today indoors and found it interesting and informative.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Having fun with this chronograph. I decided I'm going to work on getting more proficient at shooting and setup something for taking some Cottontail Rabbits in the area.

I grabbed 3 slingshot's/bands I want to work with, and put some .43 cal lead through the chron'y, and here were the
results...

Bunnybuster, Widowmaker, with Tom's gumrubber bands, these are a nice middle of the road pull at about 9 inch
from fork to pouch end. They slammed a .43 through the chrony at 198 fps.

Flatband, Maple Ergo, using A+ double theraband at about .64mm straight cut I believe, middle to hard pull,
and they put the .43 cal though the pipes at 206 fps.

Dayhiker catty, on Canadian Maple, that he made for me awhile back, 18mm bands of some sort, and easy pull
zipped the .43 cal in at 225 fps. Bill, what are those bands, they really rock?

Sean


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

gotta be natural pure latex like the TEX bands. Thats my guess


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, apparently they are... 0.040 latex. The taper was probably 3/4" to 1/2" he figures. Anyhow good stuff.


----------

